# People who use 'Their', 'There' and 'They're'.....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...in the wrong context!!! :


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Were are they doing that? Were where you educated Eton?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Were are they doing that? Were where you educated Eton?


 ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Were are they doing that? Were where you educated Eton?


lol,


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I hate it too. But not as much as people use the word "whom" or "I" when the case is blatently nominative.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

whos gives a fuck you jumped up little twat.
so there ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> whos gives a fuck you jumped up little twat.
> so there ;D


I'll kick your arse, cock sucker. And point out your split infinitives while I'm at it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'll kick your arse, cock sucker. And point out your split infinitives while I'm at it.


was i talking to you i don't think so and i would be very carfull what you say.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> was i talking to you i don't think so and i would be very carfull what you say.


...and breeeeeeeeathe.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ...and breeeeeeeeath.


Don't you mean ...and breeeeeeeeathe?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> whos gives a fuck you jumped up little twat.
> so there ;D





> was i talking to you i don't think so and i would be very carfull what you say.


So are the typos real or just satire?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> was i talking to you i don't think so and i would be very carfull what you say.


fucking hell it lives - thought you had fallen of the face of the earth !
Where you been ??????


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Don't you mean Â ...and breeeeeeeeathe?


Is that not what i said.... :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Don't you mean ...and breeeeeeeeathe?


Damn you powell.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> So are the typos real or just satire?


eyeronie :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> fucking hell it lives - thought you had fallen of the face of the earth !
> Where you been ??????


Giving the grammar lessons a fucking break, plus I was made milk monitor so I have been busy.
Must go here are the prefects.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> eyeronie :-/


ignore me then :'(


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> ignore me then Â :'(


did you not see my last post just for you ron how you doing is that leather still nice and clean. ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Is that not what i said.... Â :


Pot calling kettle.
If we are going to correct grammar (not my strong point I must add).

There should only be three periods after said.

"Is that not what i said..."


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Pot calling kettle.
> If we are going to correct grammar (not my strong point I must add).
> 
> There should only be three periods after said.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Pot calling kettle.
> If we are going to correct grammar (not my strong point I must add).
> 
> There should only be three periods after said.
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did almost this exact thread

Try this 
http://www.better-english.com/easier/theyrec.htm

This thread or versions of it, are always good for a laugh ;D
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 35;start=0


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

And while we are at it, is it really that difficult to separate the words "a" and "lot" so that fucking retards don't write "alot". As for "we was" or "we done" don't get me started ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> And while we are at it, is it really that difficult to separate the words "a" and "lot" so that fucking retards don't write "alot". As for "we was" or "we done" don't get me started ;D


I done and got you're chart, youll like it alot. :


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

thankyou (!) guv, will be in touch about collection.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> thankyou (!) guv, will be in touch about collection.


Luck foreward to seeing you their. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"I should of." Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You *should of*ulate :



> "I should of." Â Â Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I hate it too. But not as much as people use the word "whom" or "I" when the case is blatently nominative.


Yeah - this really pisses me off. Especially people who say "I" - I can only assume that they've had some thick teacher / parent at some point in their lives tell them that they can only say "I" and never "me".

"Would you like to come out tonight with David and I?"    Aaaarghh.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I'am not going out with you tonight :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh, who is going out tonight : [smiley=clown.gif]


----------

